# Power Tools Video



## bigredd (Dec 13, 2013)

Here's a great video by Ray Stevens on Power Tools. Enjoy!!


----------



## zogger (Dec 15, 2013)

HAHAHAHA
Hello, honey, just quietly evacuate the neighborhood and...heheheheh


----------

